# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Playform, training studio, Artrendex, LLC, New York, USA

## Airicist

playform.io
playform.ai

youtube.com/PlayformChannel

vimeo.com/playform

facebook.com/Playform.io

twitter.com/Playform_art

linkedin.com/company/playformart

instagram.com/playform.io

CEO - Jennifer Chang

Founder and CTO - Ahmed Elgammal

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Creative Tech Platform Is Selling AI-Generated Art for the Holidays"
Playform AI is partnering with artists on a new ecommerce play

by Patrick Kulp
November 25, 2020

----------

